# "Jack" mode?



## Dan Detweiler

So, I noticed on a YouTube video this morning that the air suspension system has a jack mode. Can anyone tell me exactly what this does (keep it clean folks...I know how you think!).

The only reference I found on it was on a tutorial on the Tesla site that says it should be left to a technician. Any thoughts?

Dan


----------



## MelindaV

the air suspension will always try to self level the four corners. So if you were to raise the driver side to change a tire, you would be fighting the suspension on the passenger side. Jack Mode simply disables the self leveling.


----------



## Dan Detweiler

MelindaV said:


> the air suspension will always try to self level the four corners. So if you were to raise the driver side to change a tire, you would be fighting the suspension on the passenger side. Jack Mode simply disables the self leveling.


Got it, thanks!

Dan


----------



## MichelT3

Oh, it doesn't work like the Citroën hydropneumatic suspension?
Where you can use the system to raise the car, then put a stand under the car, and lower it. On the side of the stand the wheels raise themselves off the ground, due to the coupling to the wheels on the other side by a torsion anti-roll-bar. Making it possible to change tires without jacking up te car.
_(I hope my explanation is clear.)_


----------



## MichelT3

Dan Detweiler said:


> The only reference I found on it was on a tutorial on the Tesla site that says it should be left to a technician.


This sounds a bit degrading. As if customers are totally inept to do some small work on their cars.


----------



## Dan Detweiler

I had visions of a hidden pneumatic jack on each corner that you could activate with a push of a button.

Dan


----------



## Red Sage

Dan Detweiler said:


> I had visions of a hidden pneumatic jack on each corner that you could activate with a push of a button.


For that? Press the _'A'_ button!


----------

